# Plug Preferences please



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure what mine has in it, works fine i suppose, but i always ran ACdelco(in my lt1) pretty simple copper core plugs because afaik straight up copper is a better conduant
this apply to the GTO as well? or what plugs have been proven 'best' ?

what about filters as well? ive used FRAM forever


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Stock plugs are fine, but most including me use NGK TR55's. I use the stock AC Delco oil filter in my car as well.


----------

